# SecDef praises Soldier in Pink Boxers



## Amsel (May 22, 2009)

*From Reuters*
U.S. defense chief lauds soldier in pink boxers - Yahoo! News









> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – U.S. Defense Secretary Robert Gates on Thursday praised an Army soldier in eastern Afghanistan who drew media attention this month after rushing to defend his post from attack while wearing pink boxer shorts and flip-flops.
> 
> In fact, Gates said he wants to meet the soldier and shake his hand the next time he visits Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2009)

always ready!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2009)

LMAO, that just fricken awesome!


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 22, 2009)

I want to meet that guy too!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2009)

Awesome!!!  My brother is back home on emergency leave, and mentioned this guy...said he wouldn't have to buy beer for a loooong time!


----------



## Messy1 (May 29, 2009)

Always dressed to kick ass, no matter the attire!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 29, 2009)

TO


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 30, 2009)

Always ready, no matter what the attire. I love it.


----------



## Glider (May 30, 2009)

A slightly different question is, does he want to be recognised as the marine who wears pink boxers. My guess is no.


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2009)

Well, his wife or GF knows he's always ready!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 31, 2009)

When you gotta roll, you gotta roll...I'm thinkin' it's a dang good thing he at least had his shorts on...otherwise the Taliban would have thought they were tangling with a re-incarnated Spartan and I doubt the photo would have made it into the media


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 31, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> When you gotta roll, you gotta roll...I'm thinkin' it's a dang good thing he at least had his shorts on...otherwise the Taliban would have thought they were tangling with a re-incarnated Spartan and I doubt the photo would have made it into the media


I was thinking the same thing but I couldn't come up with a quite so forum friendly way of saying it.


Wheelsup


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2009)

For some reason that reminds of my our last night in Iraq. In the middle of the night we came under a rocket attack, after it was over everyone came running out of the tents in boxer shorts, flip flops, Kevlar and body armor to make sure everyone was okay. It really was a sight to see!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2009)

Heh. First of all, he'll be recognized as a Marine. Once that fact is established...I don't think anybody will question further. Marines are Marines, tough mofo's no matter what color their skivvies!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2009)

Those aren't pink hearts - those are red kill markings!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 1, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Those aren't pink hearts - those are red kill markings!





Wheelsup


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 1, 2009)

Y'know, you could have bluffed the Talibs by saying that the guy was actually a girl, and that even girl soldiers could kick their ass all the way to Jehannum...

*Jehannum = Arabic for Hell


----------



## fly boy (Jun 15, 2009)

i want to shake that guys hand to do that someone get a medal in here for this guy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2009)

fly boy said:


> i want to shake that guys hand to do that someone get a medal in here for this guy



Why he was only doing his job as a soldier? This is not a Hollywood Jean-Claude Van Damme movie.


----------



## Amsel (Jul 4, 2009)

> Now that he's home in Fort Worth he said his boxers will be displayed in the 1st Infantry Division museum at Fort Riley, Kansas.
> 
> Although Boyd has been praised for his courage, the 20-year-old specialist said he was just doing his job.
> 
> "I don't want any extra attention than the guys I served with because we all experienced the same stuff together; so I don't feel like I should get any extra recognition," Boyd said.



Soldier Who Fought in Pink Boxers Home for 4th of July - Afghanistan | Map | War - FOXNews.com


----------

